# [EVDL] Looking for NiCad Batteries - SAFT 6V 180Ah



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Saft no longer manufactures STM180s. I've heard that once in a while they 
have used or refurbished ones in usable condition.

It's getting tough to find good used STM180s. They still show up on Ebay 
from time to time, but at least some of those come from decomissioned buses 
and I worry that they've been well used. These batteries last anywhere from 
1500 to 3000 cycles, but from what I understand, the buses cycled them quite 
a lot.

Good luck. I hope you can find something.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

